# don't go easy on me, knitpick!



## Estegosaurio

I have been talking with my Brazilian friend and he is teaching me Portuguese- I want him to correct my mistakes and not to go easy on me! I want him to be strict and point out all my mistakes so I can improve as fast as possible. How do I say to him: "*Don't go easy on me! Knitpick! Correct all my mistakes!"

*Thanks beforehand!


----------



## Vanda

One option: Pode pegar pesado comigo! Não deixe escapar nada! Corrija tudo! - This is a free version of yours.


----------



## Estegosaurio

Vanda said:


> - This is a free version of yours.



What do you mean a "free version of" mine?


----------



## Vanda

I haven't translated it ipsis litteris, but just one of the way we'd say it naturally.


----------



## Estegosaurio

Vanda said:


> I haven't translated it ipsis litteris, but just one of the way we'd say it naturally.



I'm sorry- I don't understand what "ipsis litteris" means. That seems Latin, but I don't speak Latin.


----------



## David 21

It means "literally".
And, by the way, you do speak many Latin words, you are just not always aware of it.
mfg


----------



## tsoapm

Shouldn’t it be “nitpick”, in the English?


----------



## caelum

Mark Dobson said:


> Shouldn’t it be “nitpick”, in the English?



Indeed it should.


----------



## jonathantm92

Estegosaurio said:


> "*Don't go easy on me! Knitpick! Correct all my mistakes!"*!



In portuguese you can say the same thing by many others forms, for example:
That way the guy up there have said to you: "Pode pegar pesado comigo! Não deixe escapar nada! Corrija tudo!"
This most exact form I've found (kk): "Não vá facilmente comigo! Corrija todos os meus erros!" But there's a problem, the guy may understand it but doesn't sound good...

<<<I'd advise you to use the first form "Pode pegar pesado comigo! Não deixe escapar nada! Corrija tudo!" or this other "Não pegue leve comigo! Me corrija sempre!">>>


----------



## caelum

Não entendo a utilização das palavras nesta frase (_Pode pegar pesado comigo!)_, mesmo que a entendo como uma tradução. _Pegar_ obviamente tem algum significado idiomático, e _pesado_ é um advérbio neste caso? Você pode me explicar?


----------



## David 21

jonathantm92 said:


> In portuguese you can say the same thing by many others forms, for example:
> That way the guy up there have said to you: "Pode pegar pesado comigo! Não deixe escapar nada! Corrija tudo!"
> This most exact form I've found (kk): "Não vá facilmente comigo! Corrija todos os meus erros!" But there's a problem, the guy may understand it but doesn't sound good...
> 
> <<<I'd advise you to use the first form "Pode pegar pesado comigo! Não deixe escapar nada! Corrija tudo!" or this other "Não pegue leve comigo! Me corrija sempre!">>>



Desculpe a chatice, mas tu cometeste um errinho: "Me corrija sempre" está errado! O correto é "Corrija-me sempre".


----------



## David 21

caelum said:


> Não entendo a utilização das palavras nesta frase (_Pode pegar pesado comigo!)_, mesmo que a entendo como uma tradução. _Pegar_ obviamente tem algum significado idiomático, e _pesado_ é um advérbio neste caso? Você pode me explicar?



Pode pegar pesado comigo! = be tough with me!


----------



## jonathantm92

David 21 said:


> Desculpe a chatice, mas tu cometeste um errinho: "Me corrija sempre" está errado! O correto é "Corrija-me sempre".


Não foi chatice , debater é sempre divertido.
No português de Portugal eles falam "me" na frente, como por exemplo "Eu importo-me contigo".
Ou o "te" como "adoro-te". 

Mas no Português do Brasil isso foi liberado, ou seja, tanto faz você falar "te adoro" e "adoro-te",
ou "eu me importo contigo" e "eu importo-me contigo".


----------



## jonathantm92

caelum said:


> Não entendo a utilização das palavras nesta frase (_Pode pegar pesado comigo!)_, mesmo que a entendo como uma tradução. _Pegar_ obviamente tem algum significado idiomático, e _pesado_ é um advérbio neste caso? Você pode me explicar?


Não leve a sério, porque "Pegar pesado" é uma expressão do Português, para entender melhor o seu significado, preste atenção nas ocasiões que essa expressão é usada.
Exemplos:


Vamos pegar pesado no trabalho... => Trabalhar muito
Vamos pegar pesado na limpeza... => Limpar algo muito bem


Agora repare este segundo exemplo:


Ele pegou pesado comigo, não devia ter feito isso... => Ele fez algo ruim para mim
Ele pegou pesado no vídeo game comigo... => Ele não me deu chance de ganhar no vídeo game




Como isso é uma expressão, pode ter diferentes significados, o que vai determinar o significado será o contexto.


----------



## caelum

jonathantm92 said:


> Não leve a sério, porque "Pegar pesado" é uma expressão do Português, para entender melhor o seu significado, preste atenção nas ocasiões que essa expressão é usada.
> Exemplos:
> 
> 
> Vamos pegar pesado no trabalho... => Trabalhar muito
> Vamos pegar pesado na limpeza... => Limpar algo muito bem
> 
> 
> Agora repare este segundo exemplo:
> 
> 
> Ele pegou pesado comigo, não devia ter feito isso... => Ele fez algo ruim para mim
> Ele pegou pesado no vídeo game comigo... => Ele não me deu chance de ganhar no vídeo game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Como isso é uma expressão, pode ter diferentes significados, o que vai determinar o significado será o contexto.



É perfeito essa explicação. Muito obrigado.


----------



## FFonseca

jonathantm92 said:


> Não foi chatice , debater é sempre divertido.
> No português de Portugal eles falam "me" na frente, como por exemplo "Eu importo-me contigo".
> Ou o "te" como "adoro-te".
> 
> Mas no Português do Brasil isso foi liberado, ou seja, tanto faz você falar "te adoro" e "adoro-te",
> ou "eu me importo contigo" e "eu importo-me contigo".



Ressalte que isso é "liberado" nas comunicações informais. Em textos formais, com verbo em início de oração, o uso de ênclise é obrigatório. "Te adoro" é uma composição formalmente incorreta.

 Sobre o "Eu importo-me contigo", pronomes pessoais do caso reto geram facultatividade na colocação pronominal (desde que não precedidos por palavra atrativa, salvo se o verbo estiver no infinitivo). Logo, "Eu importo-me contigo" ou "Eu me importo contigo" estão corretos, em ambos os casos (Portugal ou Brasil).


----------



## Estegosaurio

David 21 said:


> It means "literally".
> And, by the way, you do speak many Latin words, you are just not always aware of it.
> mfg



Yes, I know. English has many words of foreign origin. Latin, French, Norman, even from the indigenous American languages. But this does not mean I SPEAK any of these languages. And specifically the term "ipsis litteris" is not a colloquially known Latin intrusion into English. But now I know. Thank you.


----------



## Estegosaurio

jonathantm92 said:


> In portuguese you can say the same thing by many others forms, for example:
> That way the guy up there have said to you: "Pode pegar pesado comigo! Não deixe escapar nada! Corrija tudo!"
> This most exact form I've found (kk): "Não vá facilmente comigo! Corrija todos os meus erros!" But there's a problem, the guy may understand it but doesn't sound good...
> 
> <<<I'd advise you to use the first form "Pode pegar pesado comigo! Não deixe escapar nada! Corrija tudo!" or this other "Não pegue leve comigo! Me corrija sempre!">>>



That is very helpful. In that sentence: "Pode pegar pesado comigo!", what does the "pegar" represent? I am not familiar with that word.


----------



## Jabir

Pegar is "to take". Like "Pega leve" -> means "Take it easy".It can also mean "to catch", or even as a slang, "To kiss" and "To have sex".


----------



## jonathantm92

FFonseca said:


> Ressalte que isso é "liberado" nas comunicações informais. Em textos formais, com verbo em início de oração, o uso de ênclise é obrigatório. "Te adoro" é uma composição formalmente incorreta.
> 
> Sobre o "Eu importo-me contigo", pronomes pessoais do caso reto geram facultatividade na colocação pronominal (desde que não precedidos por palavra atrativa, salvo se o verbo estiver no infinitivo). Logo, "Eu importo-me contigo" ou "Eu me importo contigo" estão corretos, em ambos os casos (Portugal ou Brasil).


Sua opinião. 
É sempre bom ver o ponto de vista de outras pessoas, mas não leve isso com tenta certeza, pois onde eu morei, “me” na frente ou atrás é perfeitamente permitido até mesmo em textos formais, definitivamente não tinha diferença.


----------

